# Engine repair



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm I don't want to speak bad of anyone but I would be real cautious of a place that does car washes, bait, tackle, andthen boat repairs on all makes models. The people that can "do everything" scare me.
Ok at everything but not very good at anything. Might be fine for an oilchange but an electrical problem, not so much


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Hmm I don't want to speak bad of anyone but I would be real cautious of a place that does car washes, bait, tackle, andthen boat repairs on all makes models. The people that can "do everything" scare me.
> Ok at everything but not very good at anything. Might be fine for an oilchange but an electrical problem, not so much


You mean you don't wash the customers car while their paying the bill!  ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Been there done that while I was in high school. Not again


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Anyone ever dealt with this place before?
> 
> GET HOOKED BAIT AND TACKLE AND MARINE
> 407-704-8755
> ...


Go to Talon Marine on Oviedo. They are great.

or Boat Doctor in Oviedo, also. Guy is pretty cool.


----------

